# Suggest a UPS for a new configuration



## pathak (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys,I wanted to buy a UPS to provide a power back-up to my PC My system specifications are :

CPU  :  	i5 2400 3.1o Ghz, 6 cache
Motherboard  :  Intel DH 67 CL B3
GPU :  	MSI HD 6790
RAM :	Value Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)
HDD :	WD Caviar Blue (WD5000AAKX) 500GB
Optical Drive :  	Asus DRW-24 B3ST
Case : 	CM elite 310 or 311
SMPS: 	Seasonic S12II 520 w Bronze  
Monitor : 	Dell ST2220 L
KB+ Mouse :  	Logitech combo MK 200


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Pls mention your budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

APC or Microtek 800VA depending on your budget.


----------



## pathak (Jun 19, 2012)

Max that I can spend on the UPS is 3000 and I think APC 800VA cost about 4800 so I want to know if APC 600 VA suits me or another other good brand which offers 800VA UPS


----------



## probir (Jun 19, 2012)

Apc 1500va


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

pathak said:


> Max that I can spend on the UPS is 3000 and I think APC 800VA cost about 4800 so I want to know if APC 600 VA suits me or another other good brand which offers 800VA UPS



Buy Microtek 800VA.



probir said:


> Apc 1500va



 Or is it extreme trolling?


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

@ OP - you can get APC 650VA UPS at 3k which has software support


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 20, 2012)

throwing in a suggestion ICE 800VA @3.3k no idea about the product havent used it, a couple of my friends are using 600va ones comes with 2 year warranty like APC and shopkeepers say that ICE is a Dlink owned brand


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

Never heard if 'ICE" brand and never seen anyone using it.
AFAIK, D_Link is not associated with any brand. 
So, it must be a cr@p desi brand whose products local shopkeeper trying to sell off.
Suggestion to OP?
Avoid it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

ICE 1KVA UPS costs 3.3k not the 800VA one but I don't this is a very good brand - so OP better avoid it.

The only other decent brand I can recommend to Op is Numeric and the 1KVA model costs 4.1k - no idea about the 800VA model though.

For Op's need and budget an APC 650 VA @ 3.3k ( price hiked ) seems most suitable as it has the longest warranty period and after sales service is also good.


----------

